# Hilfe! wie Misst man die Einbaubreite einer nabe?!?



## riderflo (31. Oktober 2011)

Hilfe! wie Msst man die Einbaubreite einer nabe?!? ich will mir nähmlich eine neue narbe bestellen und hab vergessen wie die einbaubreite ist kann mir da jemand helfen ??? wie man das nachmisst ????


----------



## Vincy (31. Oktober 2011)

Das ist die Breite zwischen den beiden Anliegeflächen der Nabe.
Oder der lichte Abstand zwischen den Ausfallenden (Gabel bzw Rahmen).
Beim VR: 100mm (Schnellspanner und QR15) bzw 110mm (QR20)
Beim HR: 135 oder 142mm (X-12), 150mm bei einigen DH und Freerider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince (31. Oktober 2011)

Ebm = Einbaubreite


----------



## siq (1. November 2011)

riderflo schrieb:


> Hilfe! wie Misst man die Einbaubreite einer nabe



gar nicht. Man weiss in welche Gabel und in welchen Rahmenhinterbau die Räder kommen sollen. Die Hersteller von Gabeln und Rahmen geben dann an welche Breiten UND Achsenstandards passen, die man nämlich nur mit der (gemessenen) Nabeneinbaubreite alleine nicht weiss.


----------



## Vincy (1. November 2011)

Man kann inzwischen bei vielen Naben durch Adapter die Einbaubreite variieren.


----------



## siq (1. November 2011)

schon, aber wenn er vergessen hat was für eine Gabel an welchem Rahmen er fährt, dann nützen auch umbaubare Naben nichts. Zumal es zumindest für den Hinterbau kaum eine Nabe gibt die wirklich mit allen Standards kompatibel ist.   

Der fragende TE soll lieber mal angeben was für eine Gabel an welchem Rahmen er fährt. Danach ist es ein Klacks heraus zu finden welche Naben daran zum passen kommen.


----------



## bastl-axel (6. November 2011)

siq schrieb:


> schon, aber wenn er vergessen hat was für eine Gabel an welchem Rahmen er fährt, dann nützen auch umbaubare Naben nichts.


Da es da ja nicht um zehntel Millimeter geht, kann das Messen schon nicht schaden.
Und bei Schnellspannern hat die Gabel vorne 100 und der Rahmen hinten 135 mm Einbaubreite.
Obwohl bei einer Federgabel schon ein paar Zehntel was ausmachen können. Ich prüfe bei einem neuem Rad und luftloser Gabel, (auch den Ventileinsatz entfernen), wie die Gabel einmal ohne Rad und einmal mit Rad funktioniert. Manchmal wird bei angezogenem Schnellspanner eine Gabel etwas schwergängiger und dann muß man mit Stahlausgleichscheiben unter der Abdeckkappe (bei sogenannten "Industrielagern") oder unter den Kontermuttern bei Konuslagern ein zu starke Zusammmenziehung der Tauchrohre verhindern.


----------



## siq (7. November 2011)

naja, wie willst Du wissen was für eine Gabel/Rahmen er fährt, wenn er es selber nicht weiss ?  Er kann ja auch zB. vorne 110mm/QR20 und hinten 142mm/12 oder 150mm/12 haben.


----------



## Mr_Manero (7. November 2011)

Hallo,

nicht vergessen:

Hinterrad (QR):

Trecking/MTB 135mm
Rennrad 130mm

MFG

Manero


----------



## bastl-axel (7. November 2011)

siq schrieb:


> naja, wie willst Du wissen was für eine Gabel/Rahmen er fährt, wenn er es selber nicht weiss ? Er kann ja auch zB. vorne 110mm/QR20 und hinten 142mm/12 oder 150mm/12 haben.


Das wären vorne 10 mm und hinten 7 bis 15 mm Unterschied. Also, wie ich schon schrieb, keine zehntel Millimeter, sondern richtig große Unterschiede. Da langt schon ein Zollstock (Gliedermaßstab) zum Messen. Es geht hier meiner Meinung nach, auch nicht um die Vielfalt von verschiedenen Achsen, sondern darum, wo man misst und das wurde schon direkt am Anfang beantwortet.


----------



## siq (8. November 2011)

naja, mir ist das natürlich schon klar. Aber befürchte dem TE, der nicht mal weiss welche Gabel/Rahmen er fährt, wohl eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (8. November 2011)

siq schrieb:


> naja, mir ist das natürlich schon klar. Aber befürchte dem TE, der nicht mal weiss welche Gabel/Rahmen er fährt, wohl eher nicht.


Woher weißt du, das er es nicht weiß? Seine Frage ist doch beim zweiten Post beantwortet worden. Seitdem schreibt er nichts mehr, vielleicht ist ihm damit schon geholfen worden.
Viele Wege führen nach Rom, in diesem Fall ist die Messmethode bestimmt nicht die schlechteste.


----------



## siq (9. November 2011)

bist Du sicher, er will ja eine neue Na*r*be bestellen


----------



## slang (10. November 2011)

Nö,
aber auch Narben lassen sich prima messen


----------

